# Tiller Friction Lever Keeps Loosening



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

The tiller fiction lever keeps coming loose on my tohatsu 50 and I keep having to retighten the nut. If I tighten the nut and set the lever all the way to the left (most resistance) it only stays that way for a little while then loosens up. Very frustrating. Are there any aftermarket kits that work better then factory for keeping friction on the tiller and limiting torque?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Can you put a nylon lock nut on it?


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> Can you put a nylon lock nut on it?


It has one on it. Might try replacing and see if that works. Problem is if I want the lever to move (i.e. reduce the friction at slow speeds) then I can’t crank the nut all the way down which locks the lever. Might just say hell with it and locktite the thing in at a set position and deal with it.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Blue loctite maybe?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> limiting torque?


Fix your trim tab. The friction lever is not designed to limit torque feedback. Adjust the trim anode by moving the trailing edge of the tab in the direction the boat is pulling. If it's making right hand turns by itself, adjust the trailing edge of the trim tab to the starboard side of the boat, then try again.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Fix your trim tab. The friction lever is not designed to limit torque feedback. Adjust the trim anode by moving the trailing edge of the tab in the direction the boat is pulling. If it's making right hand turns by itself, adjust the trailing edge of the trim tab to the starboard side of the boat, then try again.


I will definitely try this. How much offset does it normally take to soften it?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> I will definitely try this. How much offset does it normally take to soften it?


Who knows. Could be 15 degrees, could be less. Adjust it a few degrees at a time until you find the sweet spot. That boat should run pretty straight with no input from the tiller.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

hell mine is at like 40 degrees...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

most of the time it's out of the water anyway.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Check it out. 
When you tighten that nut, do it with from the port side with the tiller all the way over to starboard and the lever all the way over to port.

It seems to be the only way to get it to stick.


----------



## dj24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad I found this thread I’ve been dealing with the same thing on my 40 Hatsu


----------

